# Forum More Stuff Oops!  stormwater pipes - multiple oops

## shauck

I'm no plumber, that's for sure. I do know water runs down hill tho.  
Recently I've been digging a series of ditches to lay pipes that all connect up to the storm water drain. I was working on connecting the verandah downpipe to a silt pit.  
Had everything connected and then realised the downpipe was loose. When I pushed it back up tight in the join, the pipe was now too short to meet the 90deg elbow at the bottom. Okay... Cut another down pipe and replaced it.  
Next I realised the pipe running out from the pit was not at a fall. Hmmm. Dug the dirt back out from around it and tried to lift it  out of the way to get the dirt out from under it. Strained my hand and wrist severely. Nice...  
Kept trying to get the dirt out from around the pipe and broke the join with the crow bar. Arrgh! Cut the join out, replaced it.  
Finally got everything sorted. Took up 3 hours mucking around with this.  
Like I said, I'm not a plumber. I do swear like a tradie tho.

----------

